# Roses Are Red, Violets Are Blue...



## Venatus (Sep 12, 2016)

_*Whats written Next Is Up To You~*_


----------



## Koala (Sep 13, 2016)

Inspired by an iMessage convo with a friend of mine


----------



## Mankini (Sep 13, 2016)

Roses are Red 
Aussies wear Uggs
My name is Kurtz 
And I swallowed a Bug


----------



## roguetrader (Sep 13, 2016)

roses are red / violets are blue / this thread is stupid / i'm off to sniff glue


----------



## Mankini (Sep 13, 2016)

Roses are red; Violets are blue...Be like a monkey; Jerk off and fling poo.


----------



## bluewaffle (Sep 13, 2016)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Ay yo gurl, what that mouf do?!


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 13, 2016)

...to Hell with Jesus;
what would Eazy do?


----------



## bystander (Sep 13, 2016)

roses are red, 
violets are blue, 
I'm smokin green, 
maybe you should too


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Sep 13, 2016)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Most poems rhyme,
But this one doesn't.


----------



## creature (Sep 14, 2016)

roses are a thousand colors..

violets can be white..


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rosed are red
Some things are blue
I am the liquor
And who mentioned glue?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Dec 13, 2016)

A red rose absorbs all colours but red; red is therefore the one colour that it is not.

This Law, Reason, Time, Space, all Limitation blinds us to the Truth.

All that we know of Man, Nature, God, is just that which they are not; it is that which they throw off as repugnant.


----------



## TheCoyoteKing (Dec 21, 2016)

Roses are red, violets are blue
Politely decline Albert Fish's hot stew


----------



## Venatus (Jan 10, 2017)

Roses Are Red,
Violets Are Blue

I Necroed This Thread

WHADDA YOU GONNA DO?!


----------



## streetchild25 (Jan 21, 2017)

Roses are red violets are blue I'm flying a sign for money and really need to poo


----------



## AnOldHope (Jan 21, 2017)

Roses are red, violets are blue, I hope that guy got to take a poo


----------



## 0degrees (Mar 23, 2017)

Rroses are red....Violets are blue....Hope the world is revolving mostly around you...!


----------



## todd (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## 0degrees (Mar 28, 2017)

Roses are wilted..violets are dead.....drove to L.A for the weekend....NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Venatus (Jun 17, 2017)

0degrees said:


> Roses are wilted..violets are dead.....drove to L.A for the weekend....NEVER AGAIN!


i know that feel bro

FUCK LA


----------

